# Apple you embarrassing yourself



## Gizmo (24/9/14)

Since Steve Jobs died, there no doubt Apple has declined in every way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (24/9/14)

And for Samsung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Interesting bunch of videos @Gizmo

I'm personally a Samsung fan when it comes to smart phones and tablets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/9/14)

Apple does tablets amazingly well. But to be frank their phones are always a generation behind on every aspect.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Apple does tablets amazingly well. But to be frank their phones are always a generation behind on every aspect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


My biggest gripe with all things apple is the UI

I know it's supposedly user friendly and simplistic. But I hate it. Lol

I like complicated things that I can fiddle with

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (25/9/14)

Lol, This guy usually only gets a couple of thousand views per video. This "Bendgate" video is currently already over 8Million...in one day!

Best comments so far "Introducing the new iPhone Curve".

You know, for a 16-19K phone you expect them to use something like Magnesium instead of Aluminium.

Here's the latest follow up for the regular iPhone 6 and other phones:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

Apple no doubt started out with innovation and was the best on the market. Well in mobile devices. As far as laptops and notebooks go Mac OS still is far superior to other operating systems. But I agree. Since the passing of Steve jobs apple lack the ability to be creative. They have been putting the same mobile device out with jst a different cover. The reason for their price being that they have a select target market.... Well that target market is on the decline. Excluding those super heavy apple or nothing clients. The highest issue I have with Apple devices is that they lock it all down. You can't fiddle with the OS or reload ur own version firmware. Without iTunes the handset becomes a glorified door stopper. 

To each his own right. But apple mobile device users should take a serious look at what's changes from iPhone 3 to the most recent. No doubt they are still where they were way back when. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (25/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Zodiac (25/9/14)

Apple is still the only smartphone maker that's sales is NOT in decline. There is a very good reason for this.

They don't just rush crap and release in into the market and use the public as their guinea pigs. Think Samsung Gear, after the release, 4 months later, Gear 2, lol.

Then theres Android, open operating system, which has its pro's and cons. But really, freezing, crashing, must install antivirus, etc is not my cup of tea. 

To me, a comparison between an Apple device and a Samsung is like comparing an authentic mod to a clone 

Don't hate, just my opinion

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> Apple is still the only smartphone maker that's sales is NOT in decline. There is a very good reason for this.
> 
> They don't just rush crap and release in into the market and use the public as their guinea pigs. Think Samsung Gear, after the release, 4 months later, Gear 2, lol.
> 
> ...


 
I am huge apple fan but seriously that iphone 6 is k*ap! Hmm imagine if one of your mod clones could bend like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (25/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> I am huge apple fan but seriously that iphone 6 is k*ap! Hmm imagine if one of your mod clones could bend like that


That bending the phone is just silly imo, they did the same thing with the iphone 5 and 5s, and in reality, no ones phones bent, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> That bending the phone is just silly imo, they did the same thing with the iphone 5 and 5s, and in reality, no ones phones bent, lol.


 
Actually i can see it bending. I noticed that when i got my ipad air they were using weaker lighter material compared to my ipad 4 which is build solid! The iphone 5s which i have is made from a better material than the air!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> That bending the phone is just silly imo, they did the same thing with the iphone 5 and 5s, and in reality, no ones phones bent, lol.


 
There is no doubt its going to bend based on that video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/14)

Haters gonna hate. 

In my 5 year experience with owning iphone, not a single regret. Apple know how to make good stuff that just always works well. 

If you want flashy lights and a ton of useless features, look no further than Samsung, the fasttech of cellular.



Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/9/14)

Alex said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> In my 5 year experience with owning iphone, not a single regret. Apple know how to make good stuff that just always works well.
> 
> ...



All my Apple products have never so much as given me 5 seconds of anything remotely "crashing".

I won't look at another phone or pad. And if I could help it - Pc.

They work... WELL!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (25/9/14)

Well compared with the HTC's, the BlacBerry's and the Nockia's I've had, non of them came close to the iPhone's I've had. Even my friend and her mothers brand new Samsungs are giving then problems with there aps and operating sistems. And here I am with no problems at all. Just happily using my phone with no complaints. Thats enough to convince me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well compared with the HTC's, the BlacBerry's and the Nockia's I've had, non of them came close to the iPhone's I've had. Even my friend and her mothers brand new Samsungs are giving then problems with there aps and operating sistems. And here I am with no problems at all. Just happily using my phone with no complaints. Thats enough to convince me.



Blackberry is useless. Between me and my wife, we've had 4 broken within a year. Rubbish!




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Blackberry is useless. Between me and my wife, we've had 4 broken within a year. Rubbish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jip jip, wont get a nother bb ever again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

I enjoy reading this thread. Hardware wise, both Apple & Samsung pay each other mega royalties on various patents that are implemented in their respective (hardware) designs. On the software side, Apple OS as well as Android are forks out of the Linux base kernel. If you want something that just work, buy an Apple iPhone, and if you like to fine tune (and know how to), buy an Android phone, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike (25/9/14)

@johan that's my exact opinion as well.

I'm waiting very eagerly on the Z3 compact. Going to change the game!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (25/9/14)

I was a loyal iphone Fan boy through the iphone 3g, 4 and 5 but got tired of having to jailbreak it to do the things I wanted. Above this it was becoming that each model felt almost the same as the last.

I will agree that android does give a bit of bugs now and again but if one pracitises regular maintenance on your files and system I've found that there has been little problems that I have experienced.. But then again I wont easily take another andriod outside of the samsung range.

Looking the iphone 6 though I can not see how anyone would buy it having watched the above video, plus with samsungs new warranties (offering water damage and screen replacements) it's becoming harder and harder to ignore them.

It's mostly for these reasons I switched to the Note 3 and have not looked back once since!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greybush (25/9/14)

240fps video sold me on the iPhone 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (25/9/14)

Shamelessly copied from another site so others can share the rage


But Chris Green, principal technology analyst at the advisory service Davies Murphy Group, thought that Apple should take a different tack.

"This is not an issue that Apple - or other phone companies - need to be compelled to respond to or fix. If anything this is a reflection of how people have started to use devices beyond what they were designed for," he said.

"Even the most recent smartphones are not designed to be put in trouser pockets - front or back - where they are going to be under the most chassis strain. And this just illustrates the fact that the public's desire for manufacturers to strive for ever thinner and lighter devices means that we are getting ever more fragile devices.

"Just casually sticking a £700 smartphone in your pocket is an increasingly reckless thing to do."




Samsungs are in fact designed and tested to be put in back pockets. Not that I'm a fan though. And phones are too thin anyway. Bring back 9mm flagships that have more space for bigger batteries and to stay cool and !!!


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

lol battle for the phones has started i see  im sure this war will never end

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andro (25/9/14)

Steve jobs was a genius and is death is been showing on how the company keep working , but as well what a lot of people forget is that it became from a company started in a garage with 50 machines to a multi billion dollar and change lifes of a lot of other people. Thats a bit of pressure indeed. 
Samsung or apple . Who care . Use what you prefer ( myself apple ) , at the end a lot of people that moan about function etc like nfc will never use it and keep just playing candy crush . A lot of time is just a status and not a real need , samsung fanboys will diss apple and viceversa.just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

andro said:


> Steve jobs was a genius and is death is been showing on how the company keep working , but as well what a lot of people forget is that it became from a company started in a garage with 50 machines to a multi billion dollar and change lifes of a lot of other people. Thats a bit of pressure indeed.
> Samsung or apple . Who care . Use what you prefer ( myself apple ) , at the end a lot of people that moan about function etc like nfc will never use it and keep just playing candy crush . A lot of time is just a status and not a real need , samsung fanboys will diss apple and viceversa.just my 2 cents



Although not an Apple user, my hat will always be off to the late Steve Jobs - what he brought to technology and how he did it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Derick (25/9/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

I owned nokias for 14 years, I said I'd never try anything else until I got my iPhone 4, I'll never touch a Nokia again. Tried samsung but that was way to bloody complicated and after a month of constantly rebooting itself it got piffed. I am however concerned that Apple is heading in the wrong direction, iPhone 4 was made the size it is for a good reason, I can do anything I need to do on it with the thumb of the hand I'm holding it with. I'm quite happy that I can make a call or reply to an email without having to put down my vape or pull over to the side of the road (....kidding)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

[QUOTE="BumbleBee, post: 120900, member: 665" I am however concerned that Apple is heading in the wrong direction, iPhone 4 was made the size it is for a good reason, I can do anything I need to do on it with the thumb of the hand I'm holding it with. I'm quite happy that I can make a call or reply to an email without having to put down my vape or pull over to the side of the road (....kidding) [/QUOTE]

Ya I agree. I also love that I can do everything on my iPhone 5 holding the phone with one hand and typing with the thumb. It's one of the more appealing aspects.

I don't want a bigger phone.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/14)

With iOS 8 we now have a new keyboard that has been available on other platforms for a while and it's nothing short of amazing! It's called Swift Key. It is the most awesome app I have seen in a very long time... it allows you to drag your finger around the keyboard and the words just appear like magic. If you haven't played with Swift Key then do it now! I am in awe of the program!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> With iOS 8 we now have a new keyboard that has been available on other platforms for a while and it's nothing short of amazing! It's called Swift Key. It is the most awesome app I have seen in a very long time... it allows you to drag your finger around the keyboard and the words just appear like magic. If you haven't played with Swift Key then do it now! I am in awe of the program!


Jip i've been enjoying that alot ️

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Is that that 'super predictive text thing'?

Because that is awesome.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Is that that 'super predictive text thing'?
> 
> Because that is awesome.
> 
> ...



It is... I'm still in awe of how clever it is everytime I use it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

Everything has both good and bad

My view is if you play by Apple's rules, their phones and tablets play very nicely without much problems.

My iPhone 5S (first time apple phone) has been working flawlessly for about a year now. Not a single problem. 
My iPad 2 has been working flawlessly for about 3 years now. Not one single problem. 

Overall, its been a very good troible free experience. 

That said, 
- I dont like iTunes and there are a few other minor things I dont like.
- Another thing, I miss the keyboard on my blackberry bold 9900 
- Oh, and in my experience, BBM was way more reliable than Apple's built in iMessage. 

After using the iphone for a year, I can confidently say the Blackberry Bold was far better and more efficient for instant messaging and emails. Obviously, the iphone is much better for multimedia, but i spend way more time on my phone calling, emailing and instant messaging than taking videos or browsing.


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is... I'm still in awe of how clever it is everytime I use it!



Ya it works really well.
It corrects the rubbish predictive text from before. I used to have to correct every other word before.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya it works really well.
> It corrects the rubbish predictive text from before. I used to have to correct every other word before.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world



I find the "older" predictive text on my iOS7 (iphone5) to be quite good though. Am much faster with it on than off. It even picks up names in my contact list and learns slang words i use frequently. That said, I am keen to try the new swift key thing on iOS 8, but will wait for one or two versions to pass before i do the upgrade 

I was still faster on my bold 9900 keyboard. Trying to see if i can get back to that speed someday with a touchscreen. I doubt it though


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/14)

Silver said:


> I find the "older" predictive text on my iOS7 (iphone5) to be quite good though. Am much faster with it on than off. It even picks up names in my contact list and learns slang words i use frequently. That said, I am keen to try the new swift key thing on iOS 8, but will wait for one or two versions to pass before i do the upgrade
> 
> I was still faster on my bold 9900 keyboard. Trying to see if i can get back to that speed someday with a touchscreen. I doubt it though



Hi Ho you will be *WAY *FASTER with Swift Key... if there was ever a reason to upgrade to iOS 8 then Swift Key is it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> With iOS 8 we now have a new keyboard that has been available on other platforms for a while and it's nothing short of amazing! It's called Swift Key. It is the most awesome app I have seen in a very long time... it allows you to drag your finger around the keyboard and the words just appear like magic. If you haven't played with Swift Key then do it now! I am in awe of the program!


I have been using that on my Samsung for the past year now. Just saying

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I have been using that on my Samsung for the past year now. Just saying


Yeah been using SwiftKey since the s3. But not to worry apple isn't too far behind... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (27/9/14)

Yep and its been glitchy and a pain on android for all that time. Works kind of seamlessly on apple, who would of thought

( two S4s sitting in a drawer, iphone always in hand, yes Im biased but for a reason)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (27/9/14)

Heheheh this is brilliant. I first got Swiftkey when the S2 came out.

@Danny, send me them S4s, I'll get one working nice for you and the other working nice for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Danny said:


> Yep and its been glitchy and a pain on android for all that time. Works kind of seamlessly on apple, who would of thought
> 
> ( two S4s sitting in a drawer, iphone always in hand, yes Im biased but for a reason)


Been working without issue since the s3. Not sure prior to that. Android rocks. 
Having had the iPhone 3. 3gs and the 4 the change to Android was an easy one. No techno junkie wants to use an iPhone. Too many limitations 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

The last few posts just confirms it again for me: If you don't know how and/or what to do; Apple will be a winner for you, however if you ........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Danny said:


> Yep and its been glitchy and a pain on android for all that time. Works kind of seamlessly on apple, who would of thought
> 
> ( two S4s sitting in a drawer, iphone always in hand, yes Im biased but for a reason)



Lol... This is the thing.

My mates are always trying to sell me on droid... I nod and smile and say "oh cool, it does that."

Then my wife asks, "oh so you getting a Samsung then?"

The answer is always, "no."

Android is great and all, but you can't put a price on reliability. I'm permanently on the phone doing something or another during business hours. And the only phone I've ever had that has not let me down... IPhone!

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... This is the thing.
> 
> My mates are always trying to sell me on droid... I nod and smile and say "oh cool, it does that."
> 
> ...



I'm a mac os user. Been that way for a while now. I've been an ios user too. As a apple fan we tend to not see the downfalls of it. My last 3 handsets has been android. And I could not have made a smarter move. More so now with Steve jobs no longer being around. Apple has stagnated and they aren't moving forward.


But this needs to be said. Everyone has there own 'use' for the mobile device they have. What suits ur needs does not necessarily suit my needs. 

For anyone who wants to get a fone and use only what it offers. IPhone might be what u looking for. 
If you are a techno junkie and choose not to be limited by an OS. Android is the way to go. You can reach so much further and your choice for apps is limitless. 

IOS is very small and this is why u find a lack of apps being built for it. Majority rules 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

@Marzuq respectfully, the iPhone is far more that just a phone. 

Like I said, it's been a perfect business, social and multimedia tool in every way for me.





Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Oh iPhone users - you want free music vids? How bout YouTube vids

TubeBox!

Good, clean app.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/9/14)

How do I get the new keyboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (27/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Riaz said:


> How do I get the new keyboard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It comes with the latest update - iOS8


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Riaz (27/9/14)

I've got the latest software, but I don't have that keyboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

Riaz said:


> I've got the latest software, but I don't have that keyboard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New third-party
keyboard experiences.
Swipe rather than type, or go old school with the classic keyboard layout. For the first time, iOS 8 opens up the keyboard to developers. And once new keyboards are available, you’ll be able to choose your favorite input method or layout systemwide.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

The new keyboard on ios 8 only have the emojis and the words bar on the top.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/14)

Riaz said:


> How do I get the new keyboard



Swift Key from the App Store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Hey? So this is a whole new keyboard?

Edit: oh I see it. I thought we were just talking about how clever the predictive has become.

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey? So this is a whole new keyboard?



Yebo indeed it is... and it's quite amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

Thank you. Getting it now.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/9/14)

IPhone = twisp

Samsung = reo

LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (28/9/14)

shabbar said:


> IPhone = twisp
> 
> Samsung = reo
> 
> LOL


 
Samsung = Cloupor/Kanger/Innokin/etc
Landline = Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (28/9/14)

Hey, Reos are supposedly bulletproof. Can't say that about Telkom.

Reo = Old school Nokia - has one job and does it damn well
(Early) Coupor DNA30 = Samsung. Lotsa features, but pretty iffy at the best of times
ZNA30 = iPhone. Does essentially the same as the Samsung, just more "premium" and more expensive
Sigelei 100W = Sony. Fits more awesome into the same size toy.
Mechs = Tin + string. Only works in one specific way


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

shabbar said:


> IPhone = twisp
> 
> Samsung = reo
> 
> LOL


 
No no no

I would say its like this

Samsung = VTR (full of little options - a good product but wont last forever)

iPhone = Reo (Just plain simple stunning-ness  It just works)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> No no no
> 
> I would say its like this
> 
> ...


 
more like...

Iphone - some of what you looking for (lucky if you get all its meant to be)
samsung - all your hopes and dreams come to life


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

i downloaded the new keyboard, and man oh man is it awesome!!!!

yes yes samsung has had it long ago, but this is new to us iphone users so keep quiet and let us enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Riaz said:


> i downloaded the new keyboard, and man oh man is it awesome!!!!
> 
> yes yes samsung has had it long ago, but this is new to us iphone users so keep quiet and let us enjoy it


well said @Riaz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> iPhone = Reo (Just plain simple stunning-ness  It just works)


 
Jaraait, You ever try bending a Reo?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Jaraait, You ever try bending a Reo?


 
Yes I did, and it didnt bend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)




----------

